# Cẩm Ly Bắt Lỗi “phương Thanh” Chỉ Vì Cái Nốt Ruồi



## chunghanluong (5 Tháng mười hai 2016)

* Lần đầu chọn hóa trang thành ca sĩ có chất giọng khàn đặc trưng Phương Thanh, cậu học trò của Quang Minh bị giám khảo Cẩm Ly bắt lỗi vì hóa trang nhầm nốt ruồi.*

Tập 12 chương trình Người hóa thân số 1 vừa lên sóng tối 03/12 trên kênh THVL1. Ngay giây phút đầu tiên vừa bước ra sân khấu thí sinh Kim Hải đã khiến giám khảo Cẩm Ly, Đức Thịnh được phen cười nghiêng ngã với màn hóa thân “lỗi” phiên bản Phương Thanh.


Kim Hải với màn hóa thân thành Phương Thanh












Có thế mạnh giả được nhiều giọng nghệ sĩ, Kim Hải tự tin hóa thân ca sĩ Phương Thanh và trình diễn ca khúc “Trống vắng” mang lại nhiều cảm xúc lạ nhưng vẫn giữ được chất giọng khàn đặc trưng của bản gốc. Giám khảo Đức Thịnh cho rằng Kim Hải có sự đầu tư và nghiên cứu nhân vật rất tỉ mỉ, từ cách cầm micro đến hai cái vai ngang lẫn cách nghiêng vai sang bên… tương đối giống Phương Thanh và rất duyên, rất dễ thương.






Cẩm Ly nhanh chóng bắt lỗi phiên bản Phương Thanh của Kim Hải

Dù có giọng hát và hóa thân vẻ ngoài khá giống bản gốc nhưng Kim Hải vẫn không “qua mắt” được Cẩm Ly. Với tài quan sát cùng sự kiểm chứng của MC Thanh Bạch, nốt ruồi ở môi trên bên phải của “bản sao” Phương Thanh nhanh chóng bị Cẩm Ly bắt lỗi “Em hóa trang sai” làm cậu học trò Quang Minh ngơ ngác mất mấy giây, “Nốt ruồi bên phải là của chị, Phương Thanh bên trái” – Cẩm Ly phân tích. MC Thanh Bạch còn phụ họa thêm “hóa thân Phương Thanh nhưng nốt ruồi Cẩm Ly” khiến đội trưởng Hồng Đào “đề nghị” chia đôi điểm 10 cho hai thí sinh.






Nhựt Lam hóa thân thành Lam Trường bị Đức Thịnh nhận xét là “khác biệt hoàn toàn”

Trong khi đó, Nhựt Lam chọn ca khúc “Tình thôi xót xa” để hóa thân thành anh hai Lam Trường bị giám khảo Đức Thịnh nhận xét “khác biệt hoàn toàn” vì giọng Lam Trường nhỏ nhẹ, còn Nhựt Lam hơi bị gằn giọng. Cuối cùng Kim Hải nhận được 19 điểm, còn Nhựt Lam 17 điểm từ giám khảo Đức Thịnh và Cẩm Ly.






Hồng Đào “đề nghị” chia đôi điểm 10 cho hai thí sinh.

Ở tập này, khán giả Người hóa thân số 1 còn chứng kiến một tình huống hết sức thú vị khi cặp đôi Nhất Duy – Hoàng Minh chọn hóa thân thành Công Hậu - Trần Tuấn và vô tình tiết lộ “máu đào hoa” của Quang Minh làm Hồng Đào không thể ngồi yên trên ghế nóng. Dù được khen là có nét diễn giống cha và là “con nhà nòi” nhưng màn thể hiện của Nhất Duy (con trai diễn viên Công Hậu) bị cho là nhạt nhòa, thiếu lửa. Còn Hoàng Minh bị thiếu đất diễn, hạn chế đài từ, cuối cùng cả hai lọt vào top nguy hiểm.






Nhất Duy bị xem là nhạt nhòa còn Hoàng Minh thiếu đất diễn nên đành phải chia tay chương trình.

Trung thành với thể loại chính kịch, hai thí sinh Tuyết Vân – Bích Trâm lựa chọn trích đoạn “Sân khấu về khuya” để hóa thân thành NSƯT Tuyết Ngân và NSƯT Mỹ Châu đã nhận rất nhiều lời khen của các giám khảo lẫn hai đội trưởng. Cặp đôi cùng được 18,5 điểm và cùng có mặt trong top 3 cao điểm nhất.






Trung thành với thể loại chính kịch, Bích Trâm và Tuyết Vân được giám khảo đánh giá cao ở tài diễn xuất và hóa thân.

Tiết mục vui nhộn, hấp dẫn, đẹp mắt và bùng nổ nhất trong tập này là màn tái hiện ca sĩ PSY của hai hotboy Việt Nam - Hàn Quốc, Lại Minh Quyền và Woossi. Cặp đôi chọn hai ca khúc “bom tấn” một thời “Gentleman và Gangnam Style” để khuấy động sân khấu. Tuy nhiên theo giám khảo Đức Thịnh thì điệu nhảy ngựa mang “thương hiệu” PSY của cả hai thí sinh vẫn chưa làm tới, vẫn còn hiền và cần phải uyển chuyển hơn nữa. Cả hai cùng nhận được 19 điểm.






Minh Quyền lựa chọn ca khúc Gentleman để hóa thân Psy











Woossi cũng lựa chọn hóa thân thành Psy với ca khúc Gangnam Style

Với những gì đã thể hiện và được các giám khảo thừa nhận, thí sinh Kim Hải, Bích Trâm, Tuyết Vân chính thức bước vào top 3 cao điểm nhất bảng B. Con trai Công Hậu – Nhất Duy giành được “vé vớt” của giám khảo để vào vòng an toàn, còn Hoàng Minh đành phải ngậm ngùi ra về.

Tập 13 - Người hóa thân số 1 phát sóng 21h tối thứ 7 (10/12) trên kênh THVL1. Chương trình do Đài PTTH Vĩnh Long phối hợp cùng công ty Blue Light thực hiện.


----------



## Namviet hai (6 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Hahaha cái này mới vui nè, gặp ông Thanh Bạch chế lại nữa chứ =))


----------



## phươngvĩha (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Trước giờ chưa bao giờ coi tập nào hay như tập 12 này ah


----------



## hathinam (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mọi người ơi, sao chưa có kết quả mini game ở fanpage của chương trình ta, hóng bữa giờ buồn ghê


----------



## phungke (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hathinam đã viết:


> Mọi người ơi, sao chưa có kết quả mini game ở fanpage của chương trình ta, hóng bữa giờ buồn ghê


Tui cũng đang hóng cái kết quả đây nè, inb Ad thì bảo là sắp có rồi. Tập 12 ai bỏ lỡ thì quá là phí


----------



## munam (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Nhìn chị Tư đáng iu quá đi ah, e iu chị Tư nhiều nhiều <3 <3


----------



## minhmanna (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

munam đã viết:


> Nhìn chị Tư đáng iu quá đi ah, e iu chị Tư nhiều nhiều <3 <3


Ờ đúng rồi đó chị Tư càng ngày càng trẻ và đẹp ra ấy nhỉ. Nhờ chị Tư mà mình  biết đến chương trình


----------



## justforlaugh (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

chị Tư soi như thánh, ghê thiệt đó, nốt ruồi cũng không thoát=))


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Phương Thanh phiên bản lỗi.... mất hình tượng :|


----------



## moonlight2528 (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hix.. psy bụ bẫm của tui đâu...giảm cân quá rồi


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (8 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Kim Hải hóa thân rất giống nhưng lại quay mặt tiền, chán ảnh quá, nốt ruồi thần thánh


----------



## lienquannu (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Đâu phải chị Tư bắt lỗi đâu chứ, đây là chị góp ý cho thí sinh tham gia mà, haizz ai là đi nói bắt lỗi buồn ghê á


----------



## chuotcong (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Thích mỗi Quang Minh với Hồng Đào ah, 2 người tạo cho chương trình luôn sôi động


----------



## hoaihoang (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

moonlight2528 đã viết:


> hix.. psy bụ bẫm của tui đâu...giảm cân quá rồi


Thấy giảm cân vậy đẹp mà, chứ bụ bẫm quá không thích. iu iu lắm Psy :v


----------



## nenduyenngam (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Công nhận vào vai chị Chanh giống thiệt chứ, khổ nổi chỉ là quên cái nốt ruồi thôi mà )


----------



## vomanhung (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Cho hỏi cái bài nhạc nền đánh = đàn tranh hay đàn nhị gì đó tên gì vậy


----------



## kimanhnam (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Em là fan chị 4 cẩm ly, yêu nữ ca sỹ này yêu chết đi được luôn


----------



## tocquang (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

KIm Hải hóa thân gần như hòa hảo, giọng hát cũng thật đặc biệt


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Nhật Lam nhạt quá, làm bài tinhg thôi xót xa lạc điêu luôn


----------



## justforlaugh (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Nhật Lam cũng được đó mà chẳng ra gì


----------



## moonlight2528 (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hoaihoang đã viết:


> Thấy giảm cân vậy đẹp mà, chứ bụ bẫm quá không thích. iu iu lắm Psy :v


không chịu đâu, trả psy tròn vo lại đây (


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (10 Tháng một 2017)

Các bạn trẻ diễn xuất giỏi ghê. Nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng cũng phải nể


----------



## Rum Barcadi (10 Tháng một 2017)

Chứ gì nữa, đúng đa tài luôn á.


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (10 Tháng một 2017)

bạn nào cũng giỏi hết, gặp mình lên chả bik làm gì hết


----------



## Rum Barcadi (10 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này khá hay đó nha/ phải đón xem mới được


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (10 Tháng một 2017)

Phát sóng lúc 21h thứ 7 hàng tuần hoặc lên youtube xem á bạn


----------



## Rum Barcadi (10 Tháng một 2017)

ừa, tks bạn nha, ủa mà chiếu ở kênh nào vậy?


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (10 Tháng một 2017)

Ờ quên, trên kênh THVL1 á. hehe


----------



## Rum Barcadi (10 Tháng một 2017)

mới xem vài tập à, mà cảm thấy thích goy đó. hehe


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (10 Tháng một 2017)

Dạo này kênh THVL có nhiều chương trình hay ghê ta.


----------



## Rum Barcadi (10 Tháng một 2017)

Ừa. tàng là chương trình hay ko hà. làm thu hút khán giả xem lắm đó


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Đúng là đa tài hóa thân ai cũng hay hết á.


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này xem vui nè. Phải đón xem mới được


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Ừa. tàng là chương trình hay ko hà. làm thu hút khán giả xem lắm đó



Hóa thân được mọi thử luôn mà. Người Nghệ sĩ đa tài thật.


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Đúng là đa tài hóa thân ai cũng hay hết á.



Có máy thánh con trai giả gái đẹp vãi nồi, như con gái thất vậy?


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Đúng là đa tài hóa thân ai cũng hay hết á.



Mình mê coi tập Xuân tiến, phúc lợi á, diễn vui ghê =))


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Hóa thân được mọi thử luôn mà. Người Nghệ sĩ đa tài thật.


Tập này coi rồi mà tiếc bạn Xuân Tiến bị loại rồi mà


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Tập này coi rồi mà tiếc bạn Xuân Tiến bị loại rồi mà


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

hê hê, coi tập đầu có ẻm mà tập sau ẻm đã ra đi. kkk


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Tập này coi rồi mà tiếc bạn Xuân Tiến bị loại rồi mà



ùa, trên báo bàn tán um sùm nè, ẻm xác nhận chia tay thật rồi


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Tập này coi rồi mà tiếc bạn Xuân Tiến bị loại rồi mà



Mà tiếc thật, cặp đôi đũa lệch đẹp công đồng mạng mà chia tay uổng zữ ha


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Có pác nào theo dõi chương trình NHTS1 ko nhỉ?


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> ùa, trên báo bàn tán um sùm nè, ẻm xác nhận chia tay thật rồi



Không nè, chưa biết chương trình này luôn á


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Mà tiếc thật, cặp đôi đũa lệch đẹp công đồng mạng mà chia tay uổng zữ ha



ủa zị hả, vào xem đi, có máy bạn diễn viên mới diễn giỏi và hay lắm á


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Mà tiếc thật, cặp đôi đũa lệch đẹp công đồng mạng mà chia tay uổng zữ ha



ừa. để tìm trên mạng xem mới được kekeke


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Không nè, chưa biết chương trình này luôn á



Lên ytb xem có đầy luôn đó bạn. =))


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

ùa ha, lên Youtube có 1 nhùi luôn nè


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Mà hình như trên fanpage chương trình có event tham gia nhận Dt Oppp F1s đó


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Lên ytb xem có đầy luôn đó bạn. =))



Lên fanpage Người Hóa Thân Số 1 á.


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> ùa ha, lên Youtube có 1 nhùi luôn nè



Ùa đang tìm nè mà phải link này ko nhỉ? facebook.com/NguoiHoaThanSo1/?fref=ts


----------



## langquen (16 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Ùa đang tìm nè mà phải link này ko nhỉ? facebook.com/NguoiHoaThanSo1/?fref=ts


Lên coi đỡ từng phần đi không có tập full đâu :v Nói chung không bị cắt xén coi từng phần cũng được


----------



## chuotcong (16 Tháng một 2017)

Từ lúc chị Tư không còn làm giám khảo nữa cảm thấy buồn quá đi mất, sao mấy vòng cuối hem mời chị Tư về lại nhỉ


----------



## hoaihoang (16 Tháng một 2017)

Cũng đáng tiếc cho Kim Hải, mình cứ nghĩ Kim Hải sẽ đi đến hết chương trình luôn đó chứ.


----------



## nenduyenngam (16 Tháng một 2017)

hoaihoang đã viết:


> Cũng đáng tiếc cho Kim Hải, mình cứ nghĩ Kim Hải sẽ đi đến hết chương trình luôn đó chứ.


Kim Hải thì mấy tâp đầu thấy rất xuất sắc, nhưng càng về sau lại không giữ được phong độ ổn định


----------



## vomanhung (16 Tháng một 2017)

nenduyenngam đã viết:


> Kim Hải thì mấy tâp đầu thấy rất xuất sắc, nhưng càng về sau lại không giữ được phong độ ổn định


Về sau thì nổi trội lên là Trọng Hiếu ah, xuất thần qua các vai diễn của mình


----------



## kimanhnam (16 Tháng một 2017)

Tiếc cho Minh Tiến ở tiết mục thứ 2 có vẽ đã chọn sai khi chọn màn trình diễn trang phục dân tộc của 4 quốc gia


----------



## lienquannu (16 Tháng một 2017)

kimanhnam đã viết:


> Tiếc cho Minh Tiến ở tiết mục thứ 2 có vẽ đã chọn sai khi chọn màn trình diễn trang phục dân tộc của 4 quốc gia


Ờ Minh Tiến có vẻ đã chọn hơi sai vì tiết mục này dàn trải quá, không có gì là đặc trưng so với KHM và TH


----------



## xươngnam (16 Tháng một 2017)

Đúng rồi đó tại ở tiết mục thứ 2 không có được sự bức phá, và cao trào thì tiết mục nó mới hay chứ


----------



## Trương Mỹ Hà (16 Tháng một 2017)

xươngnam đã viết:


> Đúng rồi đó tại ở tiết mục thứ 2 không có được sự bức phá, và cao trào thì tiết mục nó mới hay chứ


Mọi người sao sao chứ, thấy tiết mục của Minh Tiến hay đó chứ , ở phần trang phục cuối cùng với tà áo dài trong dòng nhạc Xuân quá hay luôn.


----------



## phamthuygiang (16 Tháng một 2017)

Sao chưa thấy trên youtobe có tập vòng 2 chung kết nhỉ, hôm thứ 7 không xem được.


----------

